# Getting on with it!



## Mule (Sep 5, 2005)

i discovered getting on with life really helps. i gone back to school recently, and getting into to school is really hard, and i suffer a bit in lessons, but i found making myself do what i need to do helps alot.

avoiding places which make you feel uncomfy only make it harder, need to confront them like i am.

now all i need is my gf back 

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

good luck to you..

i suppose this is the only way to stay on both legs - working on something, trying to reach some goal, just anything else just to focus on dp or dr or whatever is the problem.

make the problem of something else then dp. it will make the dp-problem weak. so weak, it will not be a problem anymore.

at least that?s what i belive.


----------

